# De Bruyne al City,è fatta.



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2015)

Come riportato dai tedeschi di* Kicker* una delle telenovele di questo mercato sta per volgere al termine.
Il City ha trovato l'accordo con il Wolfsburg per il trasferimento del fantasista Kevin De Bruyne in cambio di *75 milioni di euro*. Il belga classe 92,dopo la stagione dei record in Bundes,torna così in Inghilterra dopo che il Chelsea lo cedette proprio al Wolfsburg per 25 milioni,per volere di Mourinho,che non ne apprezzava la scarsa attitudine difensiva.
Ennesimo mercato incredibile dei Citizens dunque,con oltre *200 milioni di spesa*.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai tedeschi di* Kicker* una delle telenovele di questo mercato sta per volgere al termine.
> Il City ha trovato l'accordo con il Wolfsburg per il trasferimento del fantasista Kevin De Bruyne in cambio di *75 milioni di euro*. Il belga classe 92,dopo la stagione dei record in Bundes,torna così in Inghilterra dopo che il Chelsea lo cedette proprio al Wolfsburg per 25 milioni,per volere di Mourinho,che non ne apprezzava la scarsa attitudine difensiva.
> Ennesimo mercato incredibile dei Citizens dunque,con oltre *200 milioni di spesa*.



Plusvalenza incredibile in soli 12 mesi.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2015)

Beati loro.

Altro che "Straordinario esborso di 80 milioni".


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beati loro.
> 
> Altro che "Straordinario esborso di 80 milioni".



Il punto e che con 200 mln Galliani riempie la squadra di gente scarsa e strapagata.

Me l'immagino fiondarsi da Preziosi, Ferrero...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2015)

_Ehhhh ma se lo sceicco si stufa del giocattolo..._


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> _Ehhhh ma se lo sceicco si stufa del giocattolo..._



 sperano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Agosto 2015)

Solo 25 milioni l'anno scorso?? Sul serio???? Sìsì il mercato è veramente folle Beppe, è normale pagare Bertolacci 20, i fenomeni li devi pagare almeno 50, sìsì


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai tedeschi di* Kicker* una delle telenovele di questo mercato sta per volgere al termine.
> Il City ha trovato l'accordo con il Wolfsburg per il trasferimento del fantasista Kevin De Bruyne in cambio di *75 milioni di euro*. Il belga classe 92,dopo la stagione dei record in Bundes,torna così in Inghilterra dopo che il Chelsea lo cedette proprio al Wolfsburg per 25 milioni,per volere di Mourinho,che non ne apprezzava la scarsa attitudine difensiva.
> Ennesimo mercato incredibile dei Citizens dunque,con oltre *200 milioni di spesa*.


E' un buon giocatore, ne vale meno della metà. 

Questi hanno speso 200 milioni ma qualcosa di buono lo han preso. Galliani ne ha spesi una 90ina ma se gliene avessimo dati 200, con i rimanenti 110, avrebbe preso Adebayor (10) ,De Silvestri (10), Soriano (15) , Pellè (15) , Perotti (20) , De Maio (10), Eder (15) e Parolo (15).


----------



## danyrossonera (26 Agosto 2015)

Galliani con 200M avrebbe comprato la Sampdoria !


----------



## Renegade (26 Agosto 2015)

Mi spiace per Kevin


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Agosto 2015)

80 De Bruyne
67 Sterling
45 Otamendi

alla faccia del Fairplay finanziario. Che buffonata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Silva-De Bruyne-Sterling


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Silva-De Bruyne-Sterling



 con Aguero in avanti


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Silva-De Bruyne-Sterling





Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> con Aguero in avanti



E Fernandinho - Yaya a protezione.
Un po' scarsi dalla cintola in su


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2015)

Pagato tantissimo. Ma sono questi i calciatori che ti spostano gli equilibri.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Agosto 2015)

Se anche quest'anno escono agli ottavi meglio che cambino tutti sport


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E Fernandinho - Yaya a protezione.
> Un po' scarsi dalla cintola in su



Anche la difesa Kompany- Otamendi con Mangala prima riserva non scherza


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se anche quest'anno escono agli ottavi meglio che cambino tutti sport



Se quest'anno escono agli ottavi , sono proprio degli idioti


----------



## Snake (26 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Se quest'anno escono agli ottavi , sono proprio degli idioti



Finchè continuano a beccare il Bayern nei gironi e il Barca agli ottavi


----------



## Ma che ooh (26 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Finchè continuano a beccare il Bayern nei gironi e il Barca agli ottavi



Però è vero, rispetto al PSG , che nei primi anni , almeno ai gironi ha sculato un pò, a loro di sorteggi non gliene va mai bene uno , sono quasi peggio di noi ( ho detto quasi , perchè noi siamo i re della sfiga in questo  )


----------



## Mou (26 Agosto 2015)

Il City la propria tradizione se la sta creando, quest'anno sono (sulla carta) davvero forti.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2015)

Ricordo ancora Mourinho come lo ha cacciato via questo schifandolo in maniera assurda. Immagino quanto stia godendo il caro Kevin per la personale rivincita che si è preso ai danni dell'anticalcio Josè.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2015)

Ancelotti si è tenuto libero apposta.... nel caso Guardiola decidesse di rimanere a Monaco


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ancelotti si è tenuto libero apposta.... nel caso Guardiola decidesse di rimanere a Monaco



Il prossimo anno per Carlo si possono aprire le porte di tantissimi grandi club. Bayern ed i due Manchester.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Agosto 2015)

Con un allenatore come Ancelotti per me sarebbero da finale di champions in scioltezza...a parte forse il terzino destro non vedo lacune nella formazione tipo...


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Agosto 2015)

Ancelotti in England si ma in Germania no dai....la Bundes non è internazionale come la Premier


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> *Il City la propria tradizione se la sta creando*, quest'anno sono (sulla carta) davvero forti.


Come il PSG, amen.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno per Carlo si possono aprire le porte di tantissimi grandi club. Bayern ed i due Manchester.


Carletto prima ancora di essere un allenatore dalla grande intelligenza, è un uomo dalla grande intelligenza. Ha capito che quest'anno non avrebbe avuto grossa possibilità di scelta dopo l'esonero dal Real e ha ben pensato di restare fermo un anno, conscio che l'anno prossima avrà tutta Europa ai suoi piedi.


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (28 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Carletto prima ancora di essere un allenatore dalla grande intelligenza, è un uomo dalla grande intelligenza. Ha capito che quest'anno non avrebbe avuto grossa possibilità di scelta dopo l'esonero dal Real e ha ben pensato di restare fermo un anno, conscio che l'anno prossima avrà tutta Europa ai suoi piedi.



Io sono sicuro che andrà alla Roma quando se ne andrà Garcia (quindi già il prossimo anno)


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che andrà alla Roma quando se ne andrà Garcia (quindi già il prossimo anno)



Dove devo firmare


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (28 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dove devo firmare



Non ha mai nascosto che gli piacerebbe allenare la Roma, e con una rosa competitiva potrebbe convincersi. Me lo sento.


----------



## TheZio (28 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai tedeschi di* Kicker* una delle telenovele di questo mercato sta per volgere al termine.
> Il City ha trovato l'accordo con il Wolfsburg per il trasferimento del fantasista Kevin De Bruyne in cambio di 75 milioni di euro. Il belga classe 92,dopo la stagione dei record in Bundes,torna così in Inghilterra dopo che il Chelsea lo cedette proprio al Wolfsburg per 25 milioni,per volere di Mourinho,che non ne apprezzava la scarsa attitudine difensiva.
> Ennesimo mercato incredibile dei Citizens dunque,con oltre *200 milioni di spesa*.



W il fair play finanziario!!


----------



## Mou (28 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come il PSG, amen.



Il primo Berlusconi non si comportava tanto diversamente dagli sceicchi! City e PSG stanno dimostrando di non essere fuochi di paglia (Malaga docet), solo il Barcellona può sbatterle fuori dalle prime 8 d'Europa (il PSG l'anno scorso ci è entrato).


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (28 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il primo Berlusconi non si comportava tanto diversamente dagli sceicchi! City e PSG stanno dimostrando di non essere fuochi di paglia (Malaga docet), solo il Barcellona può sbatterle fuori dalle prime 8 d'Europa (il PSG l'anno scorso ci è entrato).



Esatto, è stato proprio Berlusconi a cominciare la logica del "ho i soldi, compro chi voglio".


----------



## devils milano (28 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il punto e che con 200 mln Galliani riempie la squadra di gente scarsa e strapagata.
> 
> Me l'immagino fiondarsi da Preziosi, Ferrero...



ADS,che fa parte della cordata di Bee ( cosi si dice ) è una società che fa a capo sempre agli sceicchi di Dubai...supponiamo che entrino nella società e giochiamo un pò..già mi immagino l'estate prossima..200 milioni di euro per il mercato e la gioia di Preziosi dopo che gli avremo pagato 20 mln per Munoz,30 per Tino Costa e 40 per Iturbe ( con la partecipazione di Sabatini, a cui andranno altri 50 mln per Gervinho) e di Raiola per averci finalmente dato Kasami a 3.5 miln di euro di stipendio per 5 anni...quanto si potrebbe avvicinare alla realtà?


----------



## Ma che ooh (28 Agosto 2015)

Andrea.Rusca ha scritto:


> Non ha mai nascosto che gli piacerebbe allenare la Roma, e con una rosa competitiva potrebbe convincersi. Me lo sento.



Vado a fare il cammino di santiago de compostela a piedi nudi se viene , ma tanto non viene


----------



## devils milano (28 Agosto 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il primo Berlusconi non si comportava tanto diversamente dagli sceicchi! City e PSG stanno dimostrando di non essere fuochi di paglia (Malaga docet), solo il Barcellona può sbatterle fuori dalle prime 8 d'Europa (il PSG l'anno scorso ci è entrato).



in un certo modo è vero quello che dici ma non è stato proprio cosi..Nel 1986 Berlusconi compra il Milan e a suon di miliardi compra i giocatori battendo la concorrenza..il costo del calcio aumenta in quel momento si, però voglio ricordare che l'acquisto piu costoso fino al 1995 da parte di Berlusconi fu Baggio per 25 miliardi di lire..il vero e proprio spartiacque furono le televisioni e la cessione dei diritti tv..infatti in quel periodo pure squadre che non avevano mai speso cifre folli sul mercato, cominciarono a spendere e spandere grazie ai bilanci gonfiati da Sky,Tele+,Stream ecc...se guardiamo nel dettaglio al giorno d'oggi ci troviamo la Premier League che incassa 2.5 miliardi di euro e la Serie A 1 miliardo...gli sceicchi e gli oligarchi russi hanno fatto il resto..


----------



## Mou (28 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> in un certo modo è vero quello che dici ma non è stato proprio cosi..Nel 1986 Berlusconi compra il Milan e a suon di miliardi compra i giocatori battendo la concorrenza..il costo del calcio aumenta in quel momento si, però voglio ricordare che l'acquisto piu costoso fino al 1995 da parte di Berlusconi fu Baggio per 25 miliardi di lire..il vero e proprio spartiacque furono le televisioni e la cessione dei diritti tv..infatti in quel periodo pure squadre che non avevano mai speso cifre folli sul mercato, cominciarono a spendere e spandere grazie ai bilanci gonfiati da Sky,Tele+,Stream ecc...se guardiamo nel dettaglio al giorno d'oggi ci troviamo la Premier League che incassa 2.5 miliardi di euro e la Serie A 1 miliardo...gli sceicchi e gli oligarchi russi hanno fatto il resto..



Come cifra assoluta 25 miliardi di lire oggi sono robetta, ma a livello di "dominio del mercato" Berlusconi era "psicologicamente" paragonabile a questi sceicchi. 
Il punto comunque è che secondo me una squadra può iniziare oggi a costruire la propria tradizione. Dopo 30 anni ad alto livello nessuno parlerà più di figurine o assenza di blasone. Basta guardate il Chelsea: ormai nel pantheon del calcio, ma fino a 10 anni fa chi lo prendeva sul serio?


----------

